# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Amazon Prime Early Access Sale Come to Collect Your High-quality & Low-priced PLAs

## TECSONAR

*Triple Color PLAs - 3 Colors in 1*

Save 20% each with Prime Exclusive Discount, save additional 10% each if you buy 3, volume discount: 20%+10%=30%
Reg.Price: 32.99
Lowest Price: 23.09
Start Time: 10/11/2022 12:00 AM PDT
Expiration Time: 10/12/2022 11:59 PM PDT
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Tric.../dp/B0B63CPK36
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Tric.../dp/B0B63F6WFN
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Tric.../dp/B0B63C8RM6
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Tric.../dp/B0B63D6Z5N

*Dual Color PLAs - 2 Colors in 1*

Save 20% each with Prime Exclusive Discount, save additional 10% each if you buy 3, volume discount: 20%+10%=30%
Reg.Price: 29.99
Lowest Price: 20.09
Start Time: 10/11/2022 12:00 AM PDT
Expiration Time: 10/12/2022 11:59 PM PDT
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Coex.../dp/B0B63BKQWF
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Coex.../dp/B0B63CH92V
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Coex.../dp/B0B63FHG3S

*3kg PLA Plus - 5X Tougher PLA+*

Save 20% each with Prime Exclusive Discount, save additional 10% each if you buy 3, volume discount: 20%+10%=30%
Reg.Price: 59.99
Lowest Price: 41.99
Start Time: 10/11/2022 12:00 AM PDT
Expiration Time: 10/12/2022 11:59 PM PDT
https://www.amazon.com/Tecsonar-Blac.../dp/B0B63FFB2V
https://www.amazon.com/Tecsonar-Fila.../dp/B0B63D16W1

NOTE: If your promo codes/coupons don't work, please request new promo codes/coupons with the seller TECSONAR, thank you for shopping with TECSONAR!

----------

